# ADVICE NEEDED PLEASE.......



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Evening all.....

I'm currently going through the egg share process and am due EC Thursday......

At my final follicle scan Monday the clinic said I hadn't responded as well as they had hoped and may not get enough eggs 

When I asked at clinic they said it was 1 egg per follicle but from what I've read you can get more than 1...... 

Can anyone shed any light 

Experiences please :/


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Donna....try posting this is the subject entitled "egg share" - lots of experienced ladies in there. Xx


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Done........ Thanks Dingle  x


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Donna this happened to my friend Hjones on here... she ended up with enough eggs to share and is pregnant now   xxxx 

Good luck to you xxxx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

staceyemma said:


> Donna this happened to my friend Hjones on here... she ended up with enough eggs to share and is pregnant now  xxxx
> 
> Good luck to you xxxx


Oh yes!!!


----------

